# aankomende week/volgende week



## eeleo

Hello,

I'm a bit confused with these two terms. I thought both mean 'next week'. But now I got a message saying 'aankomende week (tomorrow)'. So, does this mean that it refers to the actual week we're in now?

To give you an example: 'We kunnen aankomende week (dus morgen) ontmoeten of het kan ook volgende week.'

How do I have to understand this? Confused.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp


----------



## HKK

I've actually never heard of _aankomende week_. Only _volgende week_ or _komende week_, both of which mean _next week_, just like you thought. _Aankomende week (tomorrow) _doesn't make any sense. Maybe the person who wrote this isn't too good at languages and thinks that _tomorrow_ can mean _the week after this week_ as well as _the day after this day_. I think this hypothesis is supported by the incorrect usage of _aankomende_. It looks like a Frankensteinian mixture between _komende _and _aanstaande. __Aanstaande _can mean _next _too, but its usage is slightly different.

Btw, I think there is only one way to refer to _this week: _simple old _deze week_!


----------



## Lopes

And _van de week_. 

Did you get the message on sunday by any chance?


----------



## HasuMoo

There is a really slight nuance between the two words, but they can be used interchangeably.
*
Volgende week: *This is commonly used to describe the next week when it is still Monday through Friday, e.g. _"This week I will focus on writing; next week on speaking."_
*
(Aan)komende week: *This is commonly used to describe the next week when it is Saturday or Sunday, e.g. _"I have finished writing this week, so I have ample time to focus on speaking next week."

_Again, they are interchangeably, so noone would frown upon either use.


----------



## eeleo

Oh thanks a lot for your answers... well, I got it in the middle of the week... does it maybe mean something like 'this week it's still possible until'? Actually it really meant tomorow and it meant a day in the middle of the week... I still don't get it


----------



## Lopes

In that case, I don't get it either to be honest. I've never heard it being used like that.


----------



## HasuMoo

eeleo said:


> Oh thanks a lot for your answers... well, I got it in the middle of the week... does it maybe mean something like 'this week it's still possible until'? Actually it really meant tomorow and it meant a day in the middle of the week... I still don't get it



The only possible reason I can think of in which someone uses it in the middle of the week to describe tomorrow, is when they have an altered weekly schedule.

Say for example, you are a waiter in a restaurant and you work Thursdays through Mondays and your days off (your weekend) are on Tuesday and Wednesday, you can _possibly_ say this to a colleague.


----------



## HKK

Lopes said:


> And _van de week_.



Looks who's integrating well!  Or is that not as Flemish as I feel it is?



eeleo said:


> Oh thanks a lot for your answers... well, I got it in the middle of the week... does it maybe mean something like 'this week it's still possible until'? Actually it really meant tomorow and it meant a day in the middle of the week... I still don't get it



How about this... You got it in the middle of the week and it was a day in the middle of the next week. So maybe they meant "in [exactly] one week [counting from] tomorrow"!


----------



## eeleo

I can assure you that it was exactly about the _very next_ day


----------



## HasuMoo

In The Netherlands _van de week _is commonly used to look back on a moment in the current week and the subsequent event that followed said moment. "_Van de week was ik in een museum en toen zag ik een mooi schilderij." -- _*"This week I was in a museum and I saw a beautiful painting there."*


----------



## Lopes

I'd say it's also used to vaguely refer to some point in this week. Just a more colloquial way of saying 'deze week'. So I'm sorry to disappoint you HKK (not really  )


----------



## HasuMoo

Lopes said:


> I'd say it's also used to vaguely refer to some point in this week. Just a more colloquial way of saying 'deze week'. So I'm sorry to disappoint you HKK (not really  )



You are right, but it's less common.

A: "Wanneer ga je nou eindelijk het huis schilderen?" *"When will you finally paint the house?"
*B: "Van de week, denk ik." *"Somewhere this week, I think."*


----------



## AllegroModerato

"(Aan)komende/volgende week" refers to a period of time of seven days, starting on monday. So, "aankomende week"  is used when refering to an event that will take place next week (seven days, starting on monday), without specifying the exact day. It certainly makes no sense to say "aankomende week" when you mean "tomorrow".

(I can´t imagine this being very different in German: nächste Woche, kommende Woche, morgen.)


----------

